# #33 CLOSED -Workshop -LDCE -LET'S MAKE SOME SCARVES WITH GWEN!



## Designer1234

August 3/2013

WELCOME TO this workshop "*Let's Make some Scarves with Gwen* - which is part of the" Let's do Christmas early series"-

GUIDELINES FOR THIS WORKSHOP

IMPORTANT PLEASE ALWAYS start reading from the beginning of this workshop, even if you join in late.

This is important as sometimes corrections are made or there are additions to the original information. If you are starting the class, even after the starting date...
make sure you read the workshop from page 1.

Please post IM IN to join this workshop

#*1*  Once you have posted here on this topic, a notification will be sent to you by email each time there is a post to the workshop as long as you are subscribed to our Section. If you are not sure if you are subscribedclick on my profile at the top of any KP page, then click on Sections, then click on Subscribe by the Knitting and Crochet Workshops with Designer1234.

#*2*  PLEASE do not post links or other helpful information without pm-ing the teacher first and asking permission. These workshops are set up for the teacher to present her information in a specific way. If class members post additional links or other information, it may conflict with what the teacher is trying to present and can create confusion for the students. This is very important.

#*3*  Let the teacher answer any questions that may arise.The teachers answer to a specific question may be different from yours. The teacher is volunteering his or her time and it is only courtesy to allow the teacher to provide the answer to questions.

#*4*  Please dont give individual links to the various workshops; we ask that you give only the following link to reach all our topics.

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html*

We hope you enjoy our workshops. We strive to keep them readable and the instructions clear and understandable.

We will be deleting non-essential posts after a few days, to keep the class material easy to follow for any student visiting the workshop, even after it is closed.

All our closed workshops are kept permanently on the above link for future use by KP members.

Designer123, prismaticr, and nrc1940  Workshop Monitors.

I am happy to introduce Gwen who will be leading this workshop and will be teaching you how to make 3 wonderful scarves. Enjoy!


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Welcome to the Scarves with Gwen workshop*! I'm Gweniepooh, Gwen Settle, and I will be your teacher. I hope you find these scarves fun, quick, and easy.

===================== 
*Information about these three scarves!]*

This is the BOW-TUCK SCARF
the perfect scarf for the beginner; done in knit stitch entirely. If youve never used a stitch holder it is an easy way to learn how as well as simple increases and decreases. No gauge necessary and can be made in any weight yarn though for adults worsted is probably preferred. This is a fairly quick knit that makes you feel like an accomplished knitter though just the thing for helping the beginner to move forward in skills.

From the pattern itselfthis may be called a Tuck-in or a Bow-knot scarf. This little scarf uses less than 50 grams of knitting worsted. You can knit it in any type of yarn, but for an adult, I prefer worsted weight.
-------------------
Zig-Zag Scarf from Jimmy Beans Scarves to Throws Series

This zig zag pattern is simple, yet still interesting. Note that you can make this scarf much, much longer by blocking it however blocking is not necessary for the finished scarf. Again, gauge is not important. If you can knit and purl you can make this attractive scarf and your finished product will really make the statement of fashion. This scarf can be fashionable for a male or female. It does require that you pay attention to what row you are on as you repeat rows 13-24 once you have set up the base of the pattern. Great pattern for beginner to move into a bit more of a challenge
----------------------
Shades of Winter Scarf

This scarf is more for the advance beginner-intermediate knitter. Even though it does not require gauge it does take concentration. (Ask me how I know.ROFL) You MUST know how to do basic cables and yarn overs to do this pattern. Dont let this scare you off from making this scarf; cables are not difficult nor are yarn overs. Ive included a youtube link to making cables if you need a reminder and on the KP workshops listing there is a workshop on how to make cables. This is an elegant scarf and a wonderful challenge for the beginner/advanced beginner. 
===================
*===================*

*here are the links to all three patterns for your files *

Tuck-in or Bow-knot Scarf

http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm

Zig Zag Scarf
http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/images/freePatterns/scarvesthrows8_full.pdf

Shades of Winter Scarf

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Cable-Scarves/shades-of-winter-scarf

ATTENTION::* I deleted the pattern for the Bow knot scarf in error* -. It is the same as the link above . (I have confirmed with Marianne who tested the pattern for Gwen - I will post the actual pattern on the workshop as soon as possible. in the meantime use the link for the pattern. Thanks and sorry for the inconvenience!

Gwen has posted it again on page 2 thanks everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*ZIG ZAG SCARF FROM JIMMY BEANS SCARF TO THROW SERIES*

Yarn req.  DK or worsted, 225 yards/1 skein of worsteddepends on how long you want your scarf to be. Mine was done using 2 skeins of Sublime Cash DK (127 yd/skein)

Needles  US 9/5.5mm; gauge is not important 
Darning needle for sewing in ends
Gauge super important...
Abbreviations
K: knit
P: purl
k2tog - knit 2 together
yo - yarn over

Directions
Cast on 24 stitches
Row 1 (rs): *k3 p3* repeat from *to* ending on a p stitch
Row 2 (ws): p1, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p2
Row 3: k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3
Row 4: k2, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k1
Row 5: p2, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p1
Row 6: *p3 k3* repeat from *to* ending on a k stitch

This will create a Zig! (And now for the Zag...)

Row 7: k2, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k1
Row 8: p2, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p1
Row 9: *p3 k3* repeat from *to* ending on a k stitch
Row 10: k1, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k2
Row 11: p1, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p2
Row 12: *k3 p3* repeat from *to* ending on a p stitch

The Zig and Zag bases are now set up. After this we will now follow the pattern...

Row 13: p1, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p2
Row 14: k1, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k2
Row 15: *p3 k3* repeat from *to* ending on a k stitch
Row 16: p2, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p1
Row 17: k2, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k1
Row 18: *k3 p3* repeat from *to* ending on a p stitch
Row 19: k2, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k1
Row 20: p2, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p1
Row 21: *p3 k3* repeat from
*to* ending on a k stitch
Row 22: k1, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k2
Row 23: p1, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p3, k3, p2
Row 24: *k3 p3* repeat from *to* ending on a p stitch
Repeat rows 13-24 until the scarf measures desired length. Bind off and sew in ends.

Note that you can make this scarf much, much longer by blocking it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*SHADES OF WINTER DIRECTIONS*

For this scarf you do need to know how to make cables. There is a wonderful workshop here on the list of workshops and believe me a basic cable is not difficult. So take this leap and join in. I've included photos of me making a cable. 

Yarn  400 yards DK or worsted weight

Needles  Size 7 US/4.5mm
Cable needle
Darning needle for sewing in ends

Pattern:
Cast on 32 (I used the long tail cast on but it is your choice)

Knit 2 rows.

Row 1: K2, K6*YO, SKP, K1, K2tog, YO, K6, repeat to last 2 sts. K2.
Row 2: and all even rows: K2, purl to last 2 Sts, K2
Row 3: K2, K7 * YO, SK2P, YO, K8, YO, SK2P, YO, K7, K2
Row 5: repeat row 1
Row 7:K2, CBC3,K1,YO,SK2P,YO,K1,CB3,K1,YO,SK2P,YO,K1,CB3,K2

Repeat until desired length ending on Row 4.
Knit 2 rows

Bind off. Block lightly and enjoy.

*TIP:* I tend to get distracted so I put in a lifeline after one of the even rows so that if I messed up I would not have to frog the entire piece. I randomly chose row 4, and did this consistently. Now I didnt have a lot of lifelines; just rotated putting in the same 2. Example: Did rows 1,2,3 4(put in lifeline) 5,6,7. Then when I reach row 4 again I put in another lifeline. The 3rd time I reached row 4 I pulled out the first lifeline and put it in the new row 4.


----------



## Designer1234

*Designer here! please make sure you read all the Workshop Guidelines so that you will understand how we do things and the reasons for our requirements. Have fun, everyone!!!*--ask Gwen anything that you are wondering about. She is here for you! I hope you will all do 3 scarves!! grin


----------



## NY Hummer

Gweniepooh said:


> *SHADES OF WINTER DIRECTIONS*
> 
> *P A T T E R N*
> 
> Row 7:
> K2, CBC3,K1,YO,SK2P,YO,K1,CB3,K1,YO,SK2P,YO,K1,CB3,K2


Tho I know how to do cables, I am unsure what you want us to do here - can you explain please?
There are 3 cables to do on this row:
CBC 3
CB 3
CB 3
Does the cable/stitches go in front/back?
What does the CBC mean?
thanks for your help!


----------



## Gweniepooh

*CBC3 and CB3 are the same...*sorry, meant to correct that from the original pattern. Cable stitch goes in BACK...the "B" means back...In the original pattern it added the "extra C after the B" and I meant to delete it....I also was confused at first. (just so you know for future reference ...*if* it had said CF3 then you would go in front)



NY Hummer said:


> Tho I know how to do cables, I am unsure what you want us to do here - can you explain please?
> There are 3 cables to do on this row:
> CBC 3
> CB 3
> CB 3
> Does the cable/stitches go in front/back?
> What does the CBC mean?
> thanks for your help!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your are so correct...*ON THE ZIG ZAG SCARF GAUGE IN NOT IMPORTANT.* In fact, gauge is not important on ANY of these patterns.....(boy do I suck at proofing....LOL) Thanks for catching that Judyh.



Judyh said:


> Gwen, on the zig zag scarf I am thinking you mean that the gauge is NOT important.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will be back on line mid morning...that is if I get some sleep now! Hope everyone does okay. Remember if you have any questions or concerns just state which scarf and I do my best to help you out!. Hugs to all! Gweniepooh


----------



## Marianne818

Marylou12 said:


> Bow scarf
> Is there any type of increase that is preferred, or is KFB ok?


I used the KFB when making the demo scarf. I overslept this morning, just got my mom settled so will be around if any questions on the Bow scarf. I have made this one several times. Gwen should be up around 10 or so, she had a very late night it seems. :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oops.

Welcome to everyone! The more the merrier. Remember to start reading from the first page. I've already posted some corrections and confirmation about doing the increase on the Bow-Tuck. * Also, Please state which scarf you are working on if you have a question or concern*.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sounds good! I listed them in what to me was easiest to more challenging. You'll do fine with all of them I'm sure.



LAT3003 said:


> I'm in, too. I've been looking forward to this all week. I will start with the bow tuck scarf and see how I go from there.


----------



## Designer1234

*There are now 54 students in this class*!


----------



## Gweniepooh

A big welcome to everyone again this morning. I've been here since 9 a.m. EST and it is just about 11 a.m. so I'm off for a couple of hours. Will be back around 1 p.m. Have fun, take your time, and just enjoy the process. Hugs!


----------



## Designer1234

*As it is our first anniversary - the Workshop opened in August 2012 - I just posted a 'thankyou' at the following link. I hope you will read it as it expresses my feelings about the teachers and students I have met this year

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190007-1.html*


----------



## Designer1234

*I just confirmed with Marianne that the link I posted on page one for the Bow Tie scarf is correct -- so no problem for everyone who is doing it*.

I will try to post the actual pattern again once I hear from Gwen, but until then - just use the pattern link. thanks


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hello I'm back and I'll repost the bow-tuck pattern.

*DIRECTIONS FOR BOW-TUCK SCARF*
Yarn req.  less than 50 grams of any weight though for adults worsted is probably preferred
Needles  size 7 US/4.5mm 
One EXTRA size 7 US/4.5 mm OR a stitch holder 
Darning needle for sewing in ends

Using US 7 or 4.5 mm straight needles, cast on 3 sts. (you can use circular needles if you want just DO NOT joinwork back and forth as with straights.)

Row 1: Increase 1 st in the first st. K to end of row.

Repeat 1st row to 24 sts on needle.

K 19 rows in garter st.

To make slot: *K1, slip next st onto a stitch holder, keeping this stitch at the back of the work. Repeat from * to end of row. Stitches are divided, half on needle and half on stitch holder. (see picture #1 below as to how this will look)

Working on stitches on needle, work 16 rows in k1, p1 ribbing. Break/cut yarn leaving a tail, and leave these sts on a spare needle or stitch holder. (I preferred using a spare needle because you will soon be knitting from it.)

Slip stitches from holder and work 16 rows in k1, p1 ribbing. Do not break/cut yarn.

Next row: (To close slot and increase stitches). *K tog 1 stitch from needle and 1 stitch from spare needle/stitch holder. Knit next stitch from front needle, then next stitch from back needle. (This increases 1 stitch.) 
Repeat from * until there are 2 stitches left on each needle. (K tog one stitch from each needle) twice. 17 stitches on needle.

K even in garter stitch until work measures about 12 inches from slot closing.

(I tend not to measure this, but to wrap it around my neck to make sure it is long enough when stretched slightly)

Next row: *K1, K2tog Repeat from * to last two sts. K2 (12 sts)

Work 16 rows in K1, P1 ribbing.

Next row: Increase 1 st in each st across row

K 19 rows garter stitch.

Next row: K1, K2tog, K to end of row
Repeat this row to 3 stitches on needle. Cast off.
Sew in ends

*THANKS GWEN* (designer1234)


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry you are under the weather Trisha. Hope it isn't too serious.


Onthewingsofadove said:


> I'm in. This will keep me occupied while I get better
> 
> Trisha


----------



## Gweniepooh

I received a comment about how one individual thought the Zig Zag scarf was easier....everyone is different. In trying to decide which was the most simple for say a beginner I recalled how I have heard many knitters say how they hated to purl. The Bow-Tuck scarf is just using the knit stitch. That is why I thought perhaps it might be considered by some as easier.

Either way....each has their own idea of difficulty level....some days for me just not losing my needles is a challenge! ROFL
I have been known to have my cable needle stuck behind my ear and not been able to find it....ROFL...and as you see it isn't because my hair is hiding it (see avatar!)

I got a good hint from an individual that they used a circular needle with cable attached to hold the stitches on the Bow-Tuck scarf. Good idea! With the stitches resting on the cable of the circular needle it was ready to knit away when joining the slot. Thanks for the suggestion Pacer!


----------



## NellieKnitter

I'm in! I'm starting with the Bow-tuck scarf. Just what I need more projects! LOL Someday I will post all my pictures.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just so everyone knows...I'm here as you can see "online" on my avatar. I'm knitting on a WIP and will hit refresh every so often to see if anyone needs me.  Hope all are having fun. Gwen


----------



## elaine_1

Hi there I'm just hoping I am ding this right. I would like to join the KAL do I just follow this post. I am starting with the bow-Knot _scarf. slow going as I sliced the tip of my thumb tonight while prepping veggies for tea.. can someone tell me do we book mark this page to come back to it. elaine


----------



## LAT3003

Here is my finished Bow Tuck Scarf. Very simple to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Elaine....it is a little different from a KAL and we are glad to see you here! Just go to page 1 and follow the directions. If you have any questions about the scarf you choose to knit just be sure to post a question stating which scarf and I'll be glad to help you.  Welcome!


elaine_1 said:


> Hi there I'm just hoping I am ding this right. I would like to join the KAL do I just follow this post. please elaine


----------



## Gweniepooh

That looks beautiful! I love it in a solid color! Thanks for posting the picture. Are you going to do one of the others? Just curious.


LAT3003 said:


> Here is my finished Bow Tuck Scarf. Very simple to do.


----------



## LAT3003

I'm going to do the zig zag next. I have a green tweed Patons Diploma Gold to use up so here I go.


----------



## Gweniepooh

*Just a quick heads up regarding times I'll be available tomorrow ( 8/5, Mon.)* I have two doctors appointments in the morning; 8:30 a.m. EST at general physician and an MRI at 11:45 a.m. EST. I'll do my best to check in before I go to the first appointment but will not be back online until probably 1:30ish p.m. EST. Sorry for this inconvenience but just gotta do what I gotta do.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh that yarn sounds lovely! I think you'll find this one goes just as quick as the bow-tuck did. 


LAT3003 said:


> I'm going to do the zig zag next. I have a green tweed Patons Diploma Gold to use up so here I go.


----------



## elaine_1

Oh no I knew I should have marked my rows, but I forgot. How can I tell how many rows I have done. do I count the bumps as two rows????


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm assuming your are doing the Bow-Tuck scarf....and if I'm understanding your question yes Here's a great Youtube video that explains how to count them.







elaine_1 said:


> Oh no I knew I should have marked my rows, but I forgot. How can I tell how many rows I have done. do I count the bumps as two rows????


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

oops...double post


----------



## Gweniepooh

oops...double post again


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oops again...I'm on a roll double posting here. Now you know why on the Tea Party they call it a Gwenie.....


----------



## jmai5421

LAT3003 said:


> Here is my finished Bow Tuck Scarf. Very simple to do.


Love your scarf and the color.
I am just about ready to start mine. I just have a couple of inches and the decrease on the hat that Saroj posted to go with the crisscross scarf. Then on to these scarves. I love all three and am sure I can find a home for some of them. One can only use so many scarves even in our MN winters.


----------



## jangmb

Thanks for this workshop also. These will make additional Christmas gifts for the DGC.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I plan on making the crisscross scarf set also. Down here in Georgia I don't need too many scarves but just love making and giving them. 


jmai5421 said:


> Love your scarf and the color.
> I am just about ready to start mine. I just have a couple of inches and the decrease on the hat that Saroj posted to go with the crisscross scarf. Then on to these scarves. I love all three and am sure I can find a home for some of them. One can only use so many scarves even in our MN winters.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank Designer...it is my pleasure to be able to help you here. I know you'll have no trouble making any of these; welcome!


jangmb said:


> Thanks for this workshop also. These will make additional Christmas gifts for the DGC.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay folks...it is almost 5 p.m. EST so I'm going to disappear for a couple of hours. I'll be back probably about 7 p.m. EST to see if anyone needs any help. Enjoy yourselves!
Gwen


----------



## lsdlong

I'm in


----------



## bgirardin

I,m in


----------



## iamsam

i'm in.

sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm baaaaaccckkk! How's everyone doing? Welcome to the new folks too!


----------



## Judyh

Gweniepooh said:


> *Just a quick heads up regarding times I'll be available tomorrow ( 8/5, Mon.)* I have two doctors appointments in the morning; 8:30 a.m. EST at general physician and an MRI at 11:45 a.m. EST. I'll do my best to check in before I go to the first appointment but will not be back online until probably 1:30ish p.m. EST. Sorry for this inconvenience but just gotta do what I gotta do.


Thank you for thinking of us. Good luck and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Why thank YOU Judyh...it's not a big deal; 3 month check up/lab work and MRI for back issues/arthritis. 


Judyh said:


> Thank you for thinking of us. Good luck and I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Gail DSouza

I'm in!


----------



## Bubba24

I'm in


----------



## TobeyN

I'm in


----------



## Rae S

I'm in
Rae


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm thrilled to see new folks saying "they are in". It is a little after 9 p.m. EST and normally I'm going to be available much later into the evening, but tomorrow morning is going to be hectic. Again Just a quick heads up regarding times I'll be available tomorrow ( 8/5, Mon.) I have two doctors appointments in the morning; 8:30 a.m. EST at general physician and an MRI at 11:45 a.m. EST. I'll do my best to check in before I go to the first appointment but will not be back online until probably 1:30ish p.m. EST. Sorry for this inconvenience but just gotta do what I gotta do. Everyone have a good evening and knit away! {{{HUGS!}}} Gwen


----------



## AutumnSparkles

Am I double dipping to say I'm in again? Thanks for giving all the patterns!


----------



## shibelle

I'm in!


----------



## Marianne818

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm thrilled to see new folks saying "they are in". It is a little after 9 p.m. EST and normally I'm going to be available much later into the evening, but tomorrow morning is going to be hectic. Again Just a quick heads up regarding times I'll be available tomorrow ( 8/5, Mon.) I have two doctors appointments in the morning; 8:30 a.m. EST at general physician and an MRI at 11:45 a.m. EST. I'll do my best to check in before I go to the first appointment but will not be back online until probably 1:30ish p.m. EST. Sorry for this inconvenience but just gotta do what I gotta do. Everyone have a good evening and knit away! {{{HUGS!}}} Gwen


Will call you in the afternoon to see how things went! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Just checking in to say that I have done the first 24 rows and it is looking good so far. I think not too much housework is going to get done today!

I hope all goes well with your appointments, Gwen, and that they will lead to some pain relief for you.

I forgot to mention, it is the Zig-zag scarf that I am working on at the moment.


----------



## Diane D

In....


----------



## Suula

Managed to complete my first Bow Scarf, I am making these for the charity group and I have used an Acrylic yarn to ensure they can be taken care of easily and it is in a Worsted weight. It was fun to do and a fast knit up, so I will alternate this yarn for these and balaclavas, great with Autumn approaching xx


----------



## meadowmadcow

Hi

I'm in!!


----------



## Bstevensdunn

I'm in


----------



## jmai5421

Suula said:


> Managed to complete my first Bow Scarf, I am making these for the charity group and I have used an Acrylic yarn to ensure they can be taken care of easily and it is in a Worsted weight. It was fun to do and a fast knit up, so I will alternate this yarn for these and balaclavas, great with Autumn approaching xx


What are balaclavas?


----------



## NY Hummer

I'm in!
: )


----------



## Suula

jmai5421 said:


> What are balaclavas?


They are hats but also have a section that covers the face to a greater or lesser degree (think bank robbers), the seamen in the merchant navy prefer them as the hats can be blown off.


----------



## NY Hummer

>Needles  US 9/5.5mm; gauge is not important
Darning needle for sewing in ends
>Gauge super important...

Gwen,
2 Questions: 
*must be one of these is a typo?? not important/super important ??

*you say it can be much longer after blocking--how so? how does that happen?

[ I began this scarf yesterday - it IS easy - just keep an eye on which row you're on! thanks for this pattern!]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Super! I like this pattern quite a bit; seems to be good for women and men fashions IMHO. What yarn are you using?


Kathleendoris said:


> Just checking in to say that I have done the first 24 rows and it is looking good so far. I think not too much housework is going to get done today!
> 
> I hope all goes well with your appointments, Gwen, and that they will lead to some pain relief for you.
> 
> I forgot to mention, it is the Zig-zag scarf that I am working on at the moment.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That looks lovely Suula. I like the yarn you used too; very versatile.


Suula said:


> Managed to complete my first Bow Scarf, I am making these for the charity group and I have used an Acrylic yarn to ensure they can be taken care of easily and it is in a Worsted weight. It was fun to do and a fast knit up, so I will alternate this yarn for these and balaclavas, great with Autumn approaching xx


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes NY Hummer...GAUGE IS NOT IMPORTANT ON any of these patterns...(good thing; I hate doing swatches though important to do so at times.)

Second question...I think you are referring to the Shades of Winter Pattern which when you block it you are soaking the yarn with moisture then somewhat stretching it to the shape you want, pinning it, and letting it dry. Now this works mainly with yarn that is NOT acrylic...I've not had much success blocking acrylics. I've got to head out to doctors appointment right now but will find some more information for you on blocking that may explain it better. See you this afternoon.

quote=NY Hummer]>Needles  US 9/5.5mm; gauge is not important
Darning needle for sewing in ends
>Gauge super important...

Gwen,
2 Questions: 
*must be one of these is a typo?? not important/super important ??

*you say it can be much longer after blocking--how so? how does that happen?

[ I began this scarf yesterday - it IS easy - just keep an eye on which row you're on! thanks for this pattern!][/quote]


----------



## Judylovesoscar

I'm in


----------



## Marianne818

Diane D said:


> In....


I love your mug :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Marianne818

Suula said:


> Managed to complete my first Bow Scarf, I am making these for the charity group and I have used an Acrylic yarn to ensure they can be taken care of easily and it is in a Worsted weight. It was fun to do and a fast knit up, so I will alternate this yarn for these and balaclavas, great with Autumn approaching xx


Very nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## janwalla

Id like to be in this one too!


----------



## kdanielewicz

I'm in!


----------



## katkarma

I'm in. Probably can't get started until the end of week, but will try to read posts as I can until then.

Noreen


----------



## jmai5421

Suula said:


> They are hats but also have a section that covers the face to a greater or lesser degree (think bank robbers), the seamen in the merchant navy prefer them as the hats can be blown off.


I am curious, I will have to goggle for a picture.


----------



## elaine_1

Just to let you know, I am just working the 12" bit and I must say its looking good. Thank you will try to post a pic when I'm done. forgot to say I am doing the Bow Tie Scarf


----------



## PASACK

I'm in!


----------



## PASACK

I'm in!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That fine Katkarma...the patterns are pretty easy and quick. No problem starting late. 


katkarma said:


> I'm in. Probably can't get started until the end of week, but will try to read posts as I can until then.
> 
> Noreen


----------



## Gweniepooh

That's awesome...can't wait to see a picture. 


elaine_1 said:


> Just to let you know, I am just working the 12" bit and I must say its looking good. Thank you will try to post a pic when I'm done. forgot to say I am doing the Bow Tie Scarf


----------



## Gweniepooh

Greetings everyone! I'm back from being poked and proded and stuffed in a tube....LOL All is well and I'm ready to knit. 
Must admit I stopped at Hobby Lobby on the way home...yep, I am addicted to yarns! LOL


----------



## IrinaP52

I am in


----------



## Kathleendoris

Zig-zag scarf

I notice, Gwen, that you say this scarf can be blocked to achieve greater length. Do you think that would work to make it wider too? My scarf is only working up with a width of about 6 and a half inches, which looks very narrow for an adult scarf, and especially for one intended for a man. I don't want to block it too drastically, because then the texture of the pattern might be lost, but on the other hand, having knitted 22 inches today, I don't really want to pull it down either! What do you think? I have plenty of yarn, so I could start again, perhaps with 30 or 36 stitches on the needle, but of course if I could rescue it by blocking, that would be better. I am using Aran yarn on 5.5mm needles.

I would be grateful for your opinion . I really like the pattern, so the only problem is with the width!


----------



## Saroj

I am in so I can get updates and want to see the parade when it opens. I have to finish the shrug and couple of sweaters before I start anything new.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I did not block my zig-zag scarf because I was concerned that in doing so it would cause the zigs & zags to be less noticeable. I would imagine that blocking it would possibly increase the width some but it may be at the expense of cause the pattern to not be as noticeable. I will see if I can quickly stitch up a small version/swatch of the pattern and test it out.

I do know that this pattern is part of a series from Jimmy Bean Wool. com and that the series has you either using the patterns a scarves OR joining them together to make an afghan which may be why they are done so narrow.

I'll get started on the sample and see what happens. Will get back to you as soon as possible. I've also contacted Designer to see if she could help with calculating how many you would need to cast on in order to make it wider yet also save the integrity of the pattern.

Edit: Just as an experiment I tried pinning out my scarf as IF it were wet and being blocked and the zig-zags did not show up nearly as well. So, with that being said, I don't think blocking it would be the way to go IF you like the zig zag pattern and your objective is to increase the width. Will let you know when I hear from Designer. 

==================================
quote=Kathleendoris]Zig-zag scarf

I notice, Gwen, that you say this scarf can be blocked to achieve greater length. Do you think that would work to make it wider too? My scarf is only working up with a width of about 6 and a half inches, which looks very narrow for an adult scarf, and especially for one intended for a man. I don't want to block it too drastically, because then the texture of the pattern might be lost, but on the other hand, having knitted 22 inches today, I don't really want to pull it down either! What do you think? I have plenty of yarn, so I could start again, perhaps with 30 or 36 stitches on the needle, but of course if I could rescue it by blocking, that would be better. I am using Aran yarn on 5.5mm needles.

I would be grateful for your opinion . I really like the pattern, so the only problem is with the width![/quote]


----------



## elaine_1

Glad to hear your home and all's well, by the way you share your birthday with myself and my granddaughter


----------



## jmai5421

I am glad you are home and the reports good. I would stop at Hobby Lobby or anywhere there is yarn to reward myself after an ordeal with the doctor and tests.
I just finished the 12 only I went 13" and am ready to do the narrow part and the bow. I might make another one before I tackle one of the others.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Some questions have been asked about blocking. Below is an article about blocking and a video about blocking. Hope these are helpful.

Article below

http://craftnectar.com/2010/02/04/scarf-blocking-101/

video below

http://www.howcast.com/videos/510797-How-to-Block-Knitting


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Gweniepooh

When Marianne818 made the model of the Bow-Tuck Scarf she also made it a bit longer than the 12 ". I did on one that I made also because I have a thing about scarves or collars being tight on my neck; can't stand it. By increasing it just an inch it made it more comfortable for me. That is why I had stated that I did not measure but instead wrapped it around my neck. 

One thing I have taken from this pattern in general is the use of the slot. I used to wear the light filmy scarves and would always tie them about half way down well away from my neck. There is no reason why you couldn't make a slot on other knit scarves to use as a way of keeping them on without the bulk of tying them. Just an idea I had (which I'm sure isn't an original idea...LOL)


jmai5421 said:


> I am glad you are home and the reports good. I would stop at Hobby Lobby or anywhere there is yarn to reward myself after an ordeal with the doctor and tests.
> I just finished the 12 only I went 13" and am ready to do the narrow part and the bow. I might make another one before I tackle one of the others.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well then we will just have to declare that date as a National Holiday!!!! LOL....afterall, it is just one day after Pearl Harbor was bombed so we already have historical fireworks! LOL



elaine_1 said:


> Glad to hear your home and all's well, by the way you share your birthday with myself and my granddaughter


----------



## Kathleendoris

Gweniepooh said:


> I did not block my zig-zag scarf because I was concerned that in doing so it would cause the zigs & zags to be less noticeable. I would imagine that blocking it would possibly increase the width some but it may be at the expense of cause the pattern to not be as noticeable. I will see if I can quickly stitch up a small version/swatch of the pattern and test it out.
> 
> I do know that this pattern is part of a series from Jimmy Bean Wool. com and that the series has you either using the patterns a scarves OR joining them together to make an afghan which may be why they are done so narrow.
> 
> I'll get started on the sample and see what happens. Will get back to you as soon as possible.
> quote
> 
> ]


Gwen, there really is no need to go to so much trouble. I thought if you had tried it, you might know. I am a bit reluctant to block, because I really like the chunky surface texture and it would be a shame to lose that. I am working on something else this evening, so I won't make a final decision until tomorrow morning, but my instincts at the moment are telling me that it would be better to start again and produce something that I am really proud of, rather than press on and not be really happy with the result. Any thoughts on whether an extra 6 stitches would be enough or if I should go for another 12? I tend to think 6 might do it, but I might measure up before I have got quite so far next time, then if I am still not satisfied, it won't take long to sort it out.

I'm glad your appointments went well: at least you have got them over with!


----------



## Gweniepooh

It's not a problem Kathleendoris. I added on to the post you are responding to and stated that I have also sent a PM to Designer to see if she could help calculate how many more to cast on if you did want to try again wider. Like you, I'd rather not change the texture of the zig-zag; like the texture it is now. Also, don't ever like "finishing" something that I'm not going to be pleased with and already know I won't be pleased.



Kathleendoris said:


> Gwen, there really is no need to go to so much trouble. I thought if you had tried it, you might know. I am a bit reluctant to block, because I really like the chunky surface texture and it would be a shame to lose that. I am working on something else this evening, so I won't make a final decision until tomorrow morning, but my instincts at the moment are telling me that it would be better to start again and produce something that I am really proud of, rather than press on and not be really happy with the result. Any thoughts on whether an extra 6 stitches would be enough or if I should go for another 12? I tend to think 6 might do it, but I might measure up before I have got quite so far next time, then if I am still not satisfied, it won't take long to sort it out.
> 
> I'm glad your appointments went well: at least you have got them over with!


----------



## EllenBowsher

I have just discovered this workshop and would like to join to make the bow tie scarf. I have never joined KP workshop before so bear with me. I am guessing I sign in here each day? Please let me know any information so I can do the right thing. Thank you. Ellen


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Ellen and Welcome! If you start on page 1 you will find the directions for doing a workshop. The first pattern posted is the bow-tuck scarf. Just follow the pattern and IF you have any questions just post it here. My name is Gwen (Gweniepooh on Knitting Paradise) and I'm the teacher for this workshop. When you ask a question PLEASE start out by stating which scarf it pertains to so I won't give you incorrect information. Again, welcome to the workshop.  Oh yes, you don't need to sign in daily. Now that you've signed in today you will receive notices of anything posted here. So just join us in knitting!


uyateed said:


> I have just discovered this workshop and would like to join to make the bow tie scarf. I have never joined KP workshop before so bear with me. I am guessing I sign in here each day? Please let me know any information so I can do the right thing. Thank you. Ellen


O


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okie dokie folks....I'm going to drop out for awhile. I'll come back around 7-7:30is p.m. EST. Happy Knitting!


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> It's not a problem Kathleendoris. I added on to the post you are responding to and stated that I have also sent a PM to Designer to see if she could help calculate how many more to cast on if you did want to try again wider. Like you, I'd rather not change the texture of the zig-zag; like the texture it is now. Also, don't ever like "finishing" something that I'm not going to be pleased with and already know I won't be pleased.


I just talked to Gwen and have two ways to widen your scarf.

#1 put a border around it -- I like all my scarves to have a 5 row border at each end in garter stitch and 5 stitch garter stitch (knit 5 stitches at the beginning and end of each row using markers - then go into your pattern.

If you haven't cast on yet, cast on the decided # of stitches and knit 5 rows knit -- with five stitches knitted on each end then knit the pattern between the borders as is shown on the written pattern - then finish the scarf with the same number of rows in garter stitch (knit all rows)

This frames the whole scarf which I like doing - with just about every scarf I knit

OR: see how many stitches are included in a zig and a zag in the pattern and add them to the number of stitches called for in the pattern. Just knit it like you would the original. That would give you a wider scarf and would look exactly like Gwen's pattern -- either way would work.

I just finished a crochet scarf today which was too narrow so I added a border (you could add the border in a different color if you wished or the same color as the scarf . I always like a border as it seems to finish it off. that is what I would do.

I just added pictures of two scarves I made for the flood relief. I like my scarves one of a kind - with the knitted cable scarf I just added five stitches at the beginning and end of each row (knit each row)and put in a marker after 5 stitches and before 5 stitches on the other side. just knit the 5 stitches and then go into the pattern just as it says. and did the pattern inside. It would not necessarily be necessary to put a border on each end, although I usually do.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Some questions have been asked about blocking. Below is an article about blocking and a video about blocking. Hope these are helpful.
> 
> Article below
> 
> http://craftnectar.com/2010/02/04/scarf-blocking-101/
> 
> video below
> 
> http://www.howcast.com/videos/510797-How-to-Block-Knitting


Thanks I really needed to know how to do that,  learned something new today. yaaaaaaaaa


----------



## elaine_1

whoopee, I finished my bow Knot scarf, and guess what?. lol it looks like it should. so big thank you Gwen and designer1234...will post a pic later. now onto scarf number two.


----------



## Gweniepooh

All right! Can't wait to see the picture!


elaine_1 said:


> whoopee, I finished my bow Knot scarf, and guess what?. lol it looks like it should. so big thank you Gwen and designer1234...will post a pic later. now onto scarf number two.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Here's a little somethin'-somethin' for those of you who are enjoying the Bow-Tuck scarf and the way it fastens. Now I *am not* teaching this in this workshop but believe me if you can do these three scarves you will have NO problem doing this scarf. It is the lacy bow knot scarf. Here's the link to this free pattern. 
http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/images/knitpattern_lacybowknotscarf.pdf


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## jmai5421

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a little somethin'-somethin' for those of you who are enjoying the Bow-Tuck scarf and the way it fastens. Now I *am not* teaching this in this workshop but believe me if you can do these three scarves you will have NO problem doing this scarf. It is the lacy bow knot scarf. Here's the link to this free pattern.
> http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/images/knitpattern_lacybowknotscarf.pdf


Thanks, it looks like a fun knit. I am down to the last decreases of my bow-tuck scarf and am debating on another bow tuck or start the next scarf. I think that it is the zigzag


----------



## Gweniepooh

Do whatever makes you happy.


jmai5421 said:


> Thanks, it looks like a fun knit. I am down to the last decreases of my bow-tuck scarf and am debating on another bow tuck or start the next scarf. I think that it is the zigzag


----------



## Suula

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a little somethin'-somethin' for those of you who are enjoying the Bow-Tuck scarf and the way it fastens. Now I *am not* teaching this in this workshop but believe me if you can do these three scarves you will have NO problem doing this scarf. It is the lacy bow knot scarf. Here's the link to this free pattern.
> http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/images/knitpattern_lacybowknotscarf.pdf


Nice looking scarf, will make a note of this for future work xx


----------



## Gweniepooh

Suula...Please help me get a grasp on the time difference between us. It is 8:59 p.m. EST, Monday, 8/5 here. What time/day is it for you now in Scotland. I want to be able to be available for lots of folks if needed.


Suula said:


> Nice looking scarf, will make a note of this for future work xx


----------



## Sockmouth

Here's my bow tuck. Thanks for doing this Gwen. Been wanting to make this little scarf since last winter and now I have. Won't be doing the other two right away. Not much call for scarves in the Carolinas, but I have the patterns just in case I decide to gift one for Christmas. I'll be watching to see how the others turn out though!

Glad all went well with your tests today.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That looks really nice Sockmouth...Gee is that orange for the Clemson Tigers??? Know what you mean about not needing too many scarves in the south...I'm in Georgia.


Sockmouth said:


> Here's my bow tuck. Thanks for doing this Gwen. Been wanting to make this little scarf since last winter and now I have. Won't be doing the other two right away. Not much call for scarves in the Carolinas, but I have the patterns just in case I decide to gift one for Christmas. I'll be watching to see how the others turn out though!
> 
> Glad all went well with your tests today.


----------



## Saroj

Sockmouth said:


> Here's my bow tuck. Thanks for doing this Gwen. Been wanting to make this little scarf since last winter and now I have. Won't be doing the other two right away. Not much call for scarves in the Carolinas, but I have the patterns just in case I decide to gift one for Christmas. I'll be watching to see how the others turn out though!
> 
> Glad all went well with your tests today.


Love your color and scarf.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Saroj I WILL be doing your workshop on the crisscross scarf...absolutely love it! Hope to start it as soon as I finish this one little WIP I've got on the needles so perhaps tomorrow.
quote=Saroj]Love your color and scarf.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay folks...everyone seems to be doing fabulous which I knew you all would...I'll check in mid morning. Night all!


----------



## Aghog

I am in


----------



## Suula

Gweniepooh said:


> Suula...Please help me get a grasp on the time difference between us. It is 8:59 p.m. EST, Monday, 8/5 here. What time/day is it for you now in Scotland. I want to be able to be available for lots of folks if needed.


It is the middle of the night here, I am not sleeping well so end up surfing KP! Now exactly 4:34 am xx


----------



## Diane D

That is beautiful sockmouth


----------



## Kathleendoris

Well, I thought about the scarf overnight and decided that I really did want to make it wider. Shirley's suggestion of a border was tempting, but there is something about the rugged nature of this design which to me shouts 'Don't fence me in!', so the decision then was how many more stitches. I think any multiple of 6 would work here, but to be sure of keeping the integrity of the pattern, I actually went for 36 stitches. This is giving me a width of 9 inches, which to me looks more 'manly'.

The pictures show the first version, now no longer with us, and the wider option after 24 rows. I really liked how the first one was working up, but it just did not seem right for the way I saw it being worn. One of the good things about these workshops is that they provide a space to experiment and adjust according to personal taste. Thank you Gwen and Shirley for your support.


----------



## Sockmouth

Gweniepooh said:


> That looks really nice Sockmouth...Gee is that orange for the Clemson Tigers??? Know what you mean about not needing too many scarves in the south...I'm in Georgia.


Haha. Actually my "Clemson" scarf is a pink salmon color. I meant to note that the picture color didnt come out right. But I am definately a Tiger fan since I got a masters degree from there and worked for Clemson for 25 years. I have some orange Ice yarn and am considering some Clemson socks since it looks like we could beat you this year!!


----------



## jmai5421

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I thought about the scarf overnight and decided that I really did want to make it wider. Shirley's suggestion of a border was tempting, but there is something about the rugged nature of this design which to me shouts 'Don't fence me in!', so the decision then was how many more stitches. I think any multiple of 6 would work here, but to be sure of keeping the integrity of the pattern, I actually went for 36 stitches. This is giving me a width of 9 inches, which to me looks more 'manly'.
> 
> The pictures show the first version, now no longer with us, and the wider option after 24 rows. I really liked how the first one was working up, but it just did not seem right for the way I saw it being worn. One of the good things about these workshops is that they provide a space to experiment and adjust according to personal taste. Thank you Gwen and Shirley for your support.


I really like your scarf and do think the wider one the best bet. It does look more manly. Beautiful knitting and pattern. I started mine with the border but think that I will frog and start over.
I love your yarn. What are you using?
Judy


----------



## Sockmouth

Kathleen, I like your new wider scarf too. It really shows off the pattern nicely. I had not planned to make that one, but I might have to reconsider. Yours is going to be fantastic. Good decision.


----------



## elaine_1

elaine_1 said:


> whoopee, I finished my bow Knot scarf, and guess what?. lol it looks like it should. so big thank you Gwen and designer1234...will post a pic later. now onto scarf number two.


Well, If I have done this right you should now see a picture


----------



## Sockmouth

elaine_1 said:


> Well, If I have done this right you should now see a picture


Your first picture is exactly the actual color of mine which showed up too orange. Nice color on yours too. It looks good. This was really fun to make wasn't it?


----------



## Kathleendoris

jmai5421 said:


> I really like your scarf and do think the wider one the best bet. It does look more manly. Beautiful knitting and pattern. I started mine with the border but think that I will frog and start over.
> I love your yarn. What are you using?
> Judy


I can't be absolutely precise about the yarn, because it is from my stash and had no label. I am pretty sure it is the remainder of a 400gm ball I bought for Christmas hats and scarves a couple of years ago and may well be Hayfield Bonus Aran, which I think is acrylic with 10% wool. The actual colour is more of a dark teal, with more green in it than shows in the picture.


----------



## elaine_1

yes it was fun to make, I especially like the fact that lots of people are working on the same project. I don't class myself as very good, but I want these scarfs to go to my local dove house. Do you thing this is good enough


----------



## jmai5421

Kathleendoris said:


> I can't be absolutely precise about the yarn, because it is from my stash and had no label. I am pretty sure it is the remainder of a 400gm ball I bought for Christmas hats and scarves a couple of years ago and may well be Hayfield Bonus Aran, which I think is acrylic with 10% wool. The actual colour is more of a dark teal, with more green in it than shows in the picture.


Thanks
It was the weight that I was wondering about. I am using a #4 which is worsted. This looks to be a light worsted or almost like your DK. Some of our worsteds are like your aran. Anyway my zig zag doesn't show up as much as yours. Maybe it is because I am using a variegated. I guess I will just carry on and see how it looks when I get more pattern repeats.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kathleendoris that is BEAUTIFUL! Now I want to make it wider! 'Hmmm...do need to make another manly scarf for Christmas for DB so I just may try this . Congratulations on your modification!


Kathleendoris said:


> Well, I thought about the scarf overnight and decided that I really did want to make it wider. Shirley's suggestion of a border was tempting, but there is something about the rugged nature of this design which to me shouts 'Don't fence me in!', so the decision then was how many more stitches. I think any multiple of 6 would work here, but to be sure of keeping the integrity of the pattern, I actually went for 36 stitches. This is giving me a width of 9 inches, which to me looks more 'manly'.
> 
> The pictures show the first version, now no longer with us, and the wider option after 24 rows. I really liked how the first one was working up, but it just did not seem right for the way I saw it being worn. One of the good things about these workshops is that they provide a space to experiment and adjust according to personal taste. Thank you Gwen and Shirley for your support.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Super Elaine! Love the color; it is showing as a dusty deep rose on my computer. What is the yarn?


elaine_1 said:


> Well, If I have done this right you should now see a picture


----------



## Gweniepooh

Absolutely it is good enough! Your knitting looks very nice! Give yourself a pat on the back and boost that knitting esteem; you've done a wonderful job!


elaine_1 said:


> yes it was fun to make, I especially like the fact that lots of people are working on the same project. I don't class myself as very good, but I want these scarfs to go to my local dove house. Do you thing this is good enough


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think your right about the variegated keeping the zig-zag from showing up as well; does the same thing when making cables.



jmai5421 said:


> Thanks
> It was the weight that I was wondering about. I am using a #4 which is worsted. This looks to be a light worsted or almost like your DK. Some of our worsteds are like your aran. Anyway my zig zag doesn't show up as much as yours. Maybe it is because I am using a variegated. I guess I will just carry on and see how it looks when I get more pattern repeats.
> Thanks
> Judy


----------



## jmai5421

My Bow-Tuck scarf. I am also working on the zigzag in a variegated grey.


----------



## jmai5421

Gweniepooh said:


> I think your right about the variegated keeping the zig-zag from showing up as well; does the same thing when making cables.


I think that I should go stash diving again and look for a plain color for both the zigzag and cable scarf.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Lovely! What is the yarn? I really like the colorway.


jmai5421 said:


> My Bow-Tuck scarf. I am also working on the zigzag in a variegated grey.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've promised my DD that I would go with her to run some errands. I'm not sure exactly when I'll be back but will check in again this afternoon. Everyone's work is really looking beautiful; love the variation making the zig-zag wider Kathleendoris. Hugs!


----------



## jmai5421

Gweniepooh said:


> Lovely! What is the yarn? I really like the colorway.


It is a Hobby Lobby I Love This Yarn #609 Secrets. It is left over from my EZ's Adult Surprise Jacket. It was a workshop with PurpleFi and LondonGirl


----------



## elaine_1

I just used yarn from my stash, so it will probably be one of the big balls of Aran from our super savers shop. I think its mainly acrylic with a tiny bit of wool, and yes it is a dusky rose sort of colour. getting on nicely with the Zig Zag now
AND TO EVERYONE ELSE your scarves are beautiful


----------



## elaine_1

Thank you.


----------



## judybug52

jmai5421 said:


> My Bow-Tuck scarf. I am also working on the zigzag in a variegated grey.


I love the color of your scarf.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well, I'm back for a few hours now. Everyone is doing such beautiful work. You all inspire me!


----------



## Pontuf

haven't got too far but hope to do more tonight. Does this look right Gwen?


Pontuf


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is more than alright Pontuf! It looks wonderful; glad you posted it. 


Pontuf said:


> haven't got too far but hope to do more tonight. Does this look right Gwen?
> 
> 
> Pontuf


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay...signing off for a few hours. Will check back later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay...signing off for a few hours. Will check back later.


----------



## jobikki

I finished the Bow Tie Scarf in a couple of hours. I made the neck part a little longer, as Gweenie suggested. Now I am on to the Shades of Winter one. I am posting a picture on the general section. How do I do it to send it here?


----------



## jobikki

Here is the picture of my Bow Tie Scarf


----------



## jangmb

Oh, my goodness!! These scarves are just beautiful!! Great job - complements to all those who posted the pics.


----------



## Gweniepooh

VERY nice Jobikki! I love the fall colors in the yarn. I look forward to seeing your Shades of Winter scarf. If you need any help let me know but I imagine you will fly right through this next scarf too. I had to use a life line because I'm easily distracted.......like "oh wow...look yarn....omg a sale....look a puppy....LOL



jobikki said:


> Here is the picture of my Bow Tie Scarf


----------



## Gweniepooh

These are really turning out nicely. I hope you will join in if you haven't already!



jangmb said:


> Oh, my goodness!! These scarves are just beautiful!! Great job - complements to all those who posted the pics.


----------



## jmai5421

jobikki said:


> Here is the picture of my Bow Tie Scarf


Love your scarf and the autumn colors


----------



## Judy50

I,m. In
Hope I M not too late


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are not too late Judy50! Jump on in and welcome!


Judy50 said:


> I,m. In
> Hope I M not too late


----------



## GrandmaDi

Ta da! I just finished the bow tie scarf. What a cute pattern! Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are most welcome! I love the solid color. The one I made was red, green & white and then Marianne's was multi colored. I am going to have to make a few in solid colors...will go with so much. You did a great job!


GrandmaDi said:


> Ta da! I just finished the bow tie scarf. What a cute pattern! Thank you, Gwen!


----------



## GrandmaDi

jmai5421 said:


> My Bow-Tuck scarf. I am also working on the zigzag in a variegated grey.


I love this scarf in verigated yarn. Pontuf chose a great color, too. Hmm...may have to go root through my stash. Just saw Jobikki 's, too. Great fall colors.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I found this picture of the first Bow-Tuck scarf I made in a Christmas variegated yarn. Sorry it's as a download...I'll see if I can find the actual pic.


----------



## LAT3003

jmai5421 said:


> My Bow-Tuck scarf. I am also working on the zigzag in a variegated grey.


gorgeous - just love the colour


----------



## Judy50

Gweniepooh said:


> I found this picture of the first Bow-Tuck scarf I made in a Christmas variegated yarn. Sorry it's as a download...I'll see if I can find the actual pic.


I love it

Cute for the Holidays!


----------



## Judy50

jobikki said:


> Here is the picture of my Bow Tie Scarf


I love thr colors! Nice knitting


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> Here's a little somethin'-somethin' for those of you who are enjoying the Bow-Tuck scarf and the way it fastens. Now I *am not* teaching this in this workshop but believe me if you can do these three scarves you will have NO problem doing this scarf. It is the lacy bow knot scarf. Here's the link to this free pattern.
> http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/images/knitpattern_lacybowknotscarf.pdf


I really like that -- it is dressier and I think would make a wonderful gift. Thanks Gwen!!


----------



## donna47304

Here's mine; I used an aran weight boucle that I had. It's very soft and I know I'll enjoy it.

Thanks for the great pattern and suggestions. Sure are some nice scarves being shown!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Donna the yarn you used is lovely; hadn't thought of using a boucle. Thanks for sharing the picture and yarn information. Glad you've enjoyed making it.



donna47304 said:


> Here's mine; I used an aran weight boucle that I had. It's very soft and I know I'll enjoy it.
> 
> Thanks for the great pattern and suggestions. Sure are some nice scarves being shown!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well folks I'm going to go do some knitting myself for awhile.
I hope everyone has a good day/night where ever you may be. I check back in mid morning here (9:00 a.m. EST)


----------



## elaine_1

I Just looked through my stash, which is what I am using up to learn these new things, and every colour I had in Aran didn't show up the Zig Zags in my scarf. Sooo I modified. I am using DK yarn in bright red. and have followed some one else's idea by starting with 36 stitches, I am still following the pattern though and its looking good.


----------



## JeanJean

Bow tie scarf. My first attempt at any scarf. It's fun. I'm learning new things to do. I have completed the first set of ribbing and cut the thread leaving about 6 inches yarn hanging. Now I have slipped the stitches from the holder and am ready to rib . Question: do I just hold the new yarn in my hand and start knitting, or do I need to do something to it before I begin ribbing?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes JeanJean just hold the yarn in your hand; be sure to leave adequate for a tail that you will weave in when finished. Good luck...you'll do fine.


JeanJean said:


> Bow tie scarf. My first attempt at any scarf. It's fun. I'm learning new things to do. I have completed the first set of ribbing and cut the thread leaving about 6 inches yarn hanging. Now I have slipped the stitches from the holder and am ready to rib . Question: do I just hold the new yarn in my hand and start knitting, or do I need to do something to it before I begin ribbing?


----------



## Gweniepooh

What I used was a DK also. Must admit DK weight is probably my favorite yarn weight. Here is GA it just doesn't get too cold. I plan on making one wider also as Kathleendoris did.


elaine_1 said:


> I Just looked through my stash, which is what I am using up to learn these new things, and every colour I had in Aran didn't show up the Zig Zags in my scarf. Sooo I modified. I am using DK yarn in bright red. and have followed some one else's idea by starting with 36 stitches, I am still following the pattern though and its looking good.


----------



## dorfor

My Bow Tuck Scarf in Panda Souffle (soft and fluffy) knitted on 4mm needles for my granddaughter, almost 3. Can't wait to try the patterned versions in adult size.

Now working on the Zigzag - about half way and discovered I had committed the worst sin for a knitter, I didn't read the pattern properly!!!! Watching TV and knitting from the pattern on my Netbook, not looking at the whole pattern!
Never mind, I don't want to rip it cause it looks OK, so will finish it and probably make another one in a darker colour after I've made the Shades of Winter scarf.


----------



## darowil

Well did some work on the Zig Zag (I too used 8 ply and added extra stitches) not sure if I liked it or not. ANd then decided to knit two matching totally different scarves (for a wedding in 4 tweeks time) so I think I might give up on efforts to do this workshop (yet again I 'fail'. Just as well we don't get pass and fail for whether we finish!).


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your granddaughter is going to love that. It even LOOKS soft and a lovely light blue!

Don't worry about messing up on the zigzag scarf...I've done that same "sin" myself more times than I care to admit. and as long as you are happy that is all that matters! Think of it as a "new" design; an original!



dorfor said:


> My Bow Tuck Scarf in Panda Souffle (soft and fluffy) knitted on 4mm needles for my granddaughter, almost 3. Can't wait to try the patterned versions in adult size.
> 
> Now working on the Zigzag - about half way and discovered I had committed the worst sin for a knitter, I didn't read the pattern properly!!!! Watching TV and knitting from the pattern on my Netbook, not looking at the whole pattern!
> Never mind, I don't want to rip it cause it looks OK, so will finish it and probably make another one in a darker colour after I've made the Shades of Winter scarf.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Don't worry...I had read where you were looking for a scarf pattern for the wedding. Have fun! And "fail"....please...you are the master sock teacher! No such thing as fail ...and you can always come back later cause it will be on the workshop list.



darowil said:


> Well did some work on the Zig Zag (I too used 8 ply and added extra stitches) not sure if I liked it or not. ANd then decided to knit two matching totally different scarves (for a wedding in 4 tweeks time) so I think I might give up on efforts to do this workshop (yet again I 'fail'. Just as well we don't get pass and fail for whether we finish!).


----------



## jknappva

I finished my bow-tie scarf this morning...thank you, Gwen for teaching the workshop, Marianne, for your very clear pictures of the scarf in progress, and to Shirley for making the workshops possible. I may do the next scarf...lots of fun.
JuneK


----------



## Gail DSouza

My Bow Tie Scarf completed last night!
Thank you Gwen for a most enjoyable workshop, Marianne for all the clear pictures and assistance!
Thank you Designer for making this workshop possible!
Now on to the zigzag scarf!!
Gail


----------



## Kathleendoris

jknappva said:


> I finished my bow-tie scarf this morning...thank you, Gwen for teaching the workshop, Marianne, for your very clear pictures of the scarf in progress, and to Shirley for making the workshops possible. I may do the next scarf...lots of fun.
> JuneK


June, that is MY colour! My family and friends know I will buy almost anything, yarn included, if it comes in that shade. So, how soon can you get it in the post to me?


----------



## Patches39

All the scarfs are just wonderful, great colors, 
nice work. Mine is coming along, will post it soon. :-D I am very slow,


----------



## Patches39

Oops


----------



## jknappva

Kathleendoris said:


> June, that is MY colour! My family and friends know I will buy almost anything, yarn included, if it comes in that shade. So, how soon can you get it in the post to me?


LOL!!! I'm delighted that it's your color...I just grabbed it from my stash...I've been wondering what to make with it. Not only is the color very soft-looking but the yarn is soft and cuddly, too!
JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

June your scarf is great. Guess that Kathleendoris and I will have to have a bidding war as to who gets it....LOL
Lovely color.

I also love your scarf Gail DSouza, too. I need to make a tan one to go with so many things! 

Glad you both have enjoyed making the bow-tuck scarf....now on to the zig-zag and shades of winter.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay, I'm actually been here since about 7 a.m. so I'm going to slip out for awhile...will be back later. Hugs, Gwen


----------



## Glennys 2

I am about 1/3 through the zigzag scarf. Need to hurry as I want to do the other 2 scarfs. I am also working on some chemo hats for a friend. Am having trouble with them as they are either done to tight, to small or the yarn is not soft enough. Oh well at least the ones to tight and to small can be donated, but have to frog the ones that are not soft enough. I should be almost through with the zig zag scarf today as I haave a 2 hour trip 1 way to a drs appt.


----------



## Glennys 2

JuneK your scarf is also in 1 of my favorite colors. It could be a 3 way bid but luckily I happen to have that color in my stash.


----------



## Patches39

Finish!!!!!!!!L  I love it, thank you so much Gwen, I love learning new things, and this is a new thing for me. You are a very good teacher, your instructions were so easy to follow, thank you :-D and now for "ZIG ZAG SCRAF" so Happy
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza

Patches39 your scarf is so beautiful!
Love the colors!


----------



## Kathleendoris

jknappva said:


> LOL!!! I'm delighted that it's your color...I just grabbed it from my stash...I've been wondering what to make with it. Not only is the color very soft-looking but the yarn is soft and cuddly, too!
> JuneK


Soft and cuddly? Just like me then! It must be meant for ME! :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Gail DSouza said:


> Patches39 your scarf is so beautiful!
> Love the colors!


Thank you so much. :lol:


----------



## judybug52

This was a easy fun knit. Love all the colors being done. They are all so nice. Thanks for the workshop. I will do more, making the neck part longer. And maybe in a bulky weight yarn too. I also like the lacy one you gave pattern for. Oh, so many ideas just need more time in day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

My morning oops...(double post)


----------



## Designer1234

*THE PARADE OF SCARVES IS NOW OPEN* go to

*http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190983-1.html*

and put in your pictures! you are welcome to put in works in progress - I hope that we will get a good number of scarves with your remarks in this parade. We hope that a variety of all three scarves will be shown. these can be added even if you finish them long after the class is closed. If you have taken the workshop with Gwen your scarves are welcome. Check out the other parades (go to the main section (click on the workshop name at the top of this post) and click on Parades - check them all out - you will never believe the work that has been accomplished in the year since we started!

Gwen - and ladies! this is a wonderful workshop and the work is starting to be posted. I am looking forward to seeing Shades of winter as well as the other two scarves. If you have done more than one - put them in!


----------



## KnitnNat

I'm in


----------



## Patches39

Gwen, I have changed not doing the zig-zag, but just notice the shades of winter had cables, and I don't know how to do that, so here I go,  trying cables. LOL, getting happy, will show you how I do OK.


----------



## Patches39

Gwen, I have one question what is " SKP" and how is it done? I know SSK but not this one .


----------



## Patches39

Patches39 said:


> Gwen, I have one question what is " SKP" and how is it done? I know SSK but not this one .


LOL LOL, got it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Patches cables may look hard but they are one of the easiest things to do. Do not hesitate to ask questions. There is a workshop on cables (closed now but info is there) and here is a video on cable back and cable front....the scarf does cable 3 back (CB3 .....ignore CB3C it means the same thing)



Patches39 said:


> Gwen, I have changed not doing the zig-zag, but just notice the shades of winter had cables, and I don't know how to do that, so here I go,  trying cables. LOL, getting happy, will show you how I do OK.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Patches the SKP means slip knit wise, knit a stitch then pass the slipped stitch over the stitch you just knit.

Sorry I wasn't here when you initially asked....LOL ....I had fallen asleep in my chair! LOL.....had an early physical therapy appointment and that just doesn't go well with staying up late and then rising early...LOL



Patches39 said:


> Gwen, I have one question what is " SKP" and how is it done? I know SSK but not this one .


----------



## Gweniepooh

I hope everyone that has posted a picture will take a few moments to post their picture again in the Parade of Scarves that Shirley opened today. You ALL have done a wonderful job.
I hope to see some Shades of Winter scarves too. The cable you do in it is just a BASIC cable; even if you've never done cables they are easy to learn. Here is a link that you might find helpful...just copy and paste it into your address bar. The pattern uses a C3B the video does a C6B and C6F. Method is the same just number of stitches is 3 instead of 6.

http://video.search.yahoo.com/video/play;_ylt=A2KLqIBe3wNSLiwAKYj7w8QF;_ylu=X3oDMTB2YzBqM3E1BHNlYwNzcgRzbGsDdmlkBHZ0aWQDVjE0NgRncG9zAzU-?p=how+to+do+cable+knitting+back&vid=ffb4edbfeb01a11511fed96c522c0dd3&l=1%3A59&turl=http%3A%2F%2Fts4.mm.bing.net%2Fth%3Fid%3DV.4506435427764791%26pid%3D15.1&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DO9dXXsAGgUE&tit=How+to+knit+basic+cables%3A+C6B+%286+Stitches+Cable+Back%29&c=4&sigr=11a1somnk&age=0&fr=ytff1-ca&tt=b


----------



## EllenBowsher

Thank you Gail. Appreciate your comments, Ellen


----------



## JeanJean

Hope this is the place to send this. I am nearly done with the bow tie scarf. Unfortunately, I have family matters I must attend to, so won't be doing much knitting for a while. But I will continue to read the updates and enjoy the fun. I like the clear instructions and how beautiful each scarf is. Also that the instructions will remain up so I can finish the scarves later.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I've enjoyed your being part of the workshop JeanJean and do understand that live sometimes takes over from our knitting. Thank you for participating and good luck 


JeanJean said:


> Hope this is the place to send this. I am nearly done with the bow tie scarf. Unfortunately, I have family matters I must attend to, so won't be doing much knitting for a while. But I will continue to read the updates and enjoy the fun. I like the clear instructions and how beautiful each scarf is. Also that the instructions will remain up so I can finish the scarves later.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Patches the SKP means slip knit wise, knit a stitch then pass the slipped stitch over the stitch you just knit.
> 
> Sorry I wasn't here when you initially asked....LOL ....I had fallen asleep in my chair! LOL.....had an early physical therapy appointment and that just doesn't go well with staying up late and then rising early...LOL


  you need to rest, I got it, and I will be starting it tomorrow, as I have a visitor,  so going out to dinner, talk later.
So happy with your teaching. Thanks so much.


----------



## NY Hummer

Shades of Winter - question

I have a question as to size for this scarf-
I know it depends on how long we want to knit it ~
but can you give an estimate of the length of the scarf that you made for this example?
I'm asking because it calls for 400 yards of yarn, which is a lot of yarn to have to be sure to have on hand -
but if your scarf is much, much longer than I may want it to be [about 40-45 inches long], then I could determine how much yarn I'll be needing.
Thanks so much! Eager to start this one, now that I've finished the Zigzag! : )


----------



## Gweniepooh

My scarf after blocking is 60" long x 6" wide. I used 2 skeins plus a tad of a third of Sublime Cash DK @ 127 yd per skein. The scarf really could have been made longer but I'm making it for my DD who is tiny, tiny and felt that any longer on her would be overpowering. The cables do take up a good bit of yarn. Hope that helps you and can't wait to see your scarf.


NY Hummer said:


> Shades of Winter - question
> 
> I have a question as to size for this scarf-
> I know it depends on how long we want to knit it ~
> but can you give an estimate of the length of the scarf that you made for this example?
> I'm asking because it calls for 400 yards of yarn, which is a lot of yarn to have to be sure to have on hand -
> but if your scarf is much, much longer than I may want it to be [about 40-45 inches long], then I could determine how much yarn I'll be needing.
> Thanks so much! Eager to start this one, now that I've finished the Zigzag! : )


----------



## NY Hummer

okay - thanks for the info on size/yarn amount used.

now, I have another question [I'm sorry to be such a pain - haven't seen info on this - maybe I missed it??]:
CB3 = put cable to back, [you answered that before for me!]
But I'm not sure how to do it -
I have done patterns where, for ex., CB 4 ~
so you put 2 on cable,
knit next 2,
knit the 2 on the cable.
How do you do this with the odd number of stitches?
thanks so much - sorry to be a bother -


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think whomever wrote this pattern was not familiar with knitting directions....put 3 on the cable needle and put to the back. Knit the next 3 stitches and then knit the 3 off the cable needle. I did some checking and MOST places indicated this as C6B but for some reason this author wrote it as C3B. Go figure.

And you are NOT a bother...I didn't think of noting that and should have. Glad you have a sharp eye and caught it.



NY Hummer said:


> okay - thanks for the info on size/yarn amount used.
> 
> now, I have another question [I'm sorry to be such a pain - haven't seen info on this - maybe I missed it??]:
> CB3 = put cable to back, [you answered that before for me!]
> But I'm not sure how to do it -
> I have done patterns where, for ex., CB 4 ~
> so you put 2 on cable,
> knit next 2,
> knit the 2 on the cable.
> How do you do this with the odd number of stitches?
> thanks so much - sorry to be a bother -


----------



## Patches39

Happy am I, have started the "Shades of Winter Scarf", I love cables, it's not hard at all, thanks Gwen, you ate a great teacher. This is what I have done so far. Using life line.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Patches39 your Shades of Winter scarf is looking very very nice. You've done a wonderful job. Can't wait to see it finished.


Patches39 said:


> Happy am I, have started the "Shades of Winter Scarf", I love cables, it's not hard at all, thanks Gwen, you ate a great teacher. This is what I have done so far. Using life line.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Patches39 your Shades of Winter scarf is looking very very nice. You've done a wonderful job. Can't wait to see it finished.


THANKS :lol:


----------



## NY Hummer

hi Gwen -
coming along well on the Shades of Winter scarf ~ 
have always thought it fun to do cables.
The photo doesn't show the color very well - I'm knitting with Wool-ease yarn, purple ~
thanks so much for your continued help!
: )


----------



## Gweniepooh

NY Hummer purple is my favorite color; that looks beautiful. I really like the way the different yarn shows the pattern so well prior to blocking. I absolutely had to block mine that was done in Sublime Cash DK otherwise it just kind of bunched together as you can see in the demo photo.



NY Hummer said:


> hi Gwen -
> coming along well on the Shades of Winter scarf ~
> have always thought it fun to do cables.
> The photo doesn't show the color very well - I'm knitting with Wool-ease yarn, purple ~
> thanks so much for your continued help!
> : )


----------



## Gail DSouza

I decided to try the other Lacy bow tie scarf too
Just completed it
Very pleased with the result!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gail that is beautiful! I'm working on one of the lacy bow-tie scarves too but have had many interuptions...plus I'm not a fast knitter. I love the color of your's too. Very nicely done Gail! Hope you'll post all of yours in the Parade.



Gail DSouza said:


> I decided to try the other bow tie scarf too
> Just completed it
> Very pleased with the result!


----------



## Gail DSouza

Thank you for the comments, Gwen.
i'm glad you like it!
Since this was not part of the trio, that is why I have posted it here
But if you think it's ok, then I will post it there
Thanks for teaching this workshop! Your instructions are clear and easy to follow.
I am enjoying it tremendously!!


----------



## jobikki

Here is my finished Shades of Winter scarf. I added a fringe to it. The color is a deep red, not the pinkish color in the photo.
Thanks for conducting this workshop, Gwen!


----------



## Suula

Lovely scarves and brilliant colours xx


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOVE, love ,love the scarf with the added fringe! It really takes on a different look. You have done a wonderful job. I may have to go back to mine and add a fringe now...or perhaps just make another one. 


jobikki said:


> Here is my finished Shades of Winter scarf. I added a fringe to it. The color is a deep red, not the pinkish color in the photo.
> Thanks for conducting this workshop, Gwen!


----------



## Suula

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE, love ,love the scarf with the added fringe! It really takes on a different look. You have done a wonderful job. I may have to go back to mine and add a fringe now...or perhaps just make another one.


I love the fringe too and that is not usual for me! Xx


----------



## jobikki

Gweniepooh said:


> LOVE, love ,love the scarf with the added fringe! It really takes on a different look. You have done a wonderful job. I may have to go back to mine and add a fringe now...or perhaps just make another one.


Thanks to all of you for your wonderful words of encouragement. Now I want to start the lacey bow tuck scarf


----------



## jmai5421

jobikki said:


> Here is my finished Shades of Winter scarf. I added a fringe to it. The color is a deep red, not the pinkish color in the photo.
> Thanks for conducting this workshop, Gwen!


Love your scarf and the fringe. I finished the bow-tuck and am on the zigzag. After looking at yours I kind of wish I had made the shades of winter first. That means I had better hurry up and finish the zigzag so I can start my last scarf. Love this workshop. Gwen is a great teacher, so helpful with clear instructions. 
Thanks Gwen.
Judy


----------



## EllenBowsher

That is so pretty Gail. The lacy design makes it look so feminine. Great job :thumbup:


----------



## EllenBowsher

Good looking scarf. You did a great job adding the fringe and deep red looks so toasty on a cold day. :thumbup:


----------



## Gail DSouza

uyateed said:


> That is so pretty Gail. The lacy design makes it look so feminine. Great job :thumbup:


Thank you! I enjoyed doing it!
I'm now doing the cable and zigzag alternately
So it's slow going, but still having fun!


----------



## Gail DSouza

jobikki said:


> Here is my finished Shades of Winter scarf. I added a fringe to it. The color is a deep red, not the pinkish color in the photo.
> Thanks for conducting this workshop, Gwen!


Love the rich crimson color!
The fringe makes it look quite stunning!


----------



## elaine_1

Oh No just found my dear g daughter knitting, (she's soon to be three) so I have had to frog my number two scarf, just starting again..so it will be a while before I post a pic.


----------



## Glennys 2

I am getting started on the shades of winter scarf. I hope the yarn I picked out will be enough. Oh well could be a short one. Also going to start the lacy bow tuck scarf.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Okay grandma (Elaine 1) you've got to get her some needles now.....LOL. That is so precious, except for the part of having to start your scarf again. Doesn't it warm your heart that she was trying to emulate you.


elaine_1 said:


> Oh No just found my dear g daughter knitting, (she's soon to be three) so I have had to frog my number two scarf, just starting again..so it will be a while before I post a pic.


----------



## elaine_1

Oh yes Gweniepooh, right down to trying to wind the yarn back. took me ages to unravel it, little monkey, that will teach me to put things away I couldn't be cross, she is moving away in a fortnight, so im feeling really sad.


----------



## dorfor

Works in progress
Have been working on my zigzag - didn't read the pattern properly so working on 24 row pattern not 12 row. Seems to make either zig or zag off a bit! Oh well, will continue now that I'm more than half way.
Decided to start Shades of Winter and am loving the cable combined with the lace.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Love your two scarves Dorfor
They are really looking beautiful!!!


----------



## dorfor

Gail DSouza said:


> Love your two scarves Dorfor
> They are really looking beautiful!!!


Thanks, really enjoying my first workshop since joining KP. 
Doreen


----------



## dorfor

Gail DSouza said:


> I decided to try the other Lacy bow tie scarf too
> Just completed it
> Very pleased with the result!


Lovely, Gail. Love lace patterns - will have to put this one at the end of the queue!


----------



## jmai5421

Love both your scarves Dorfor, especially the blue one. I am still on the zigzag.


----------



## Suula

Almost completed my zigzag, but heading out for lunch soon so will complete it and post a photo later xx


----------



## jmai5421

Suula said:


> Almost completed my zigzag, but heading out for lunch soon so will complete it and post a photo later xx


Anxious to see your zigzag. How long did you make it?


----------



## dorfor

jmai5421 said:


> Love both your scarves Dorfor, especially the blue one. I am still on the zigzag.


Thanks, it is a lovely colour. Got a bit bored doing one project so started the next. 
Guess I'm worse than the kids flitting from one thing to another. One of the things about getting older, is that you can mostly do what you feel like!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Dorfor both look very nice. You sound like me if I misread a pattern...if it works for me I just continue. Yours look very nice. Love the color of the Shades of Winter. Your work between lace and cable are very nice.

I tend to get bored after awhile and as a result usually have multiple WIPs going at once. Like you said...the older you get the more you get to do what you want. LOL



dorfor said:


> Works in progress
> Have been working on my zigzag - didn't read the pattern properly so working on 24 row pattern not 12 row. Seems to make either zig or zag off a bit! Oh well, will continue now that I'm more than half way.
> Decided to start Shades of Winter and am loving the cable combined with the lace.


----------



## Suula

Back from the meal, a Cantonese buffet and scarf completed. I knitted it in Patons Colour Works Aran and it is 63 inches long. xx


----------



## Gail DSouza

Wow!! That is gorgeous!


----------



## elaine_1

still going with my Zig Zag scarf, thought I had followed the pattern right but on closer inspection I think I may have done a row wrong, ah well its just practise and Im still not a hundred percent sure it is wrong, so on I go, I have made the thinner one this time because I had to frog it last time, and I want to make a start on the next one, but thoroughly enjoying my first class.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just beautiful Suula.


Suula said:


> Back from the meal, a Cantonese buffet and scarf completed. I knitted it in Patons Colour Works Aran and it is 63 inches long. xx


----------



## donna47304

Love the way your yarn knitted . . . great stitch definition!


----------



## elaine_1

lovely scarf suula


----------



## Suula

donna47304 said:


> Love the way your yarn knitted . . . great stitch definition!


I was worried that the wool would knit up and not show the definition properly but it did, so worth the gamble! The variegation I knew was quite subtle so that did not worry me, but I truncated the pattern so the 12 rows had the 1st stitch, then k or purl and put the end stitches in to remind me what I was supposed to finish on, that maybe made it go a little faster and the reminder of what I was supposed to finish on helped as I had to go back and correct mistakes a few times


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think in your case the variegation actually worked to an advantage. It really is quite lovely.


Suula said:


> I was worried that the wool would knit up and not show the definition properly but it did, so worth the gamble! The variegation I knew was quite subtle so that did not worry me, but I truncated the pattern so the 12 rows had the 1st stitch, then k or purl and put the end stitches in to remind me what I was supposed to finish on, that maybe made it go a little faster and the reminder of what I was supposed to finish on helped as I had to go back and correct mistakes a few times


----------



## Gail DSouza

Suula said:


> Back from the meal, a Cantonese buffet and scarf completed. I knitted it in Patons Colour Works Aran and it is 63 inches long. xx


Suula, your scarf is so beautiful!!
Why don't you post it in the Parade of Scarves too


----------



## katkarma

I am struggling with a TERRIBLE yarn, which I don't even consider yarn!!! Its Patons Metallic. I caved in Michaels a couple weeks ago and bought two colors of it after seeing a really pretty crocheted pattern for a hat made with it. Its awful!!!! Splits and pours out this awful fuzz when it does which doesn't even match the color!

Anyway....I made the hats and they turned out nice although I nearly pulled all my hair out!!! I had two skeins left so joined this workshop and am making the ZigZag scarf to match the hats. So far it seems like a good pattern match for the crocheted hats as they are done in a wavy stitch. My question is can I block this sort of 'yarn'!!! Its 63%nylon, 28%acrylic and 9%wool. I know I can't steam block it or it will melt, but will it hold a wet blocking?????? It will look better if I stretch it widthwise!

Thanks for the help and the very nice patterns....

Noreen


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops.
> 
> Welcome to everyone! The more the merrier. Remember to start reading from the first page. I've already posted some corrections and confirmation about doing the increase on the Bow-Tuck. * Also, Please state which scarf you are working on if you have a question or concern*.


Think I should start with the bow tie not much thinking for it. THe poor brain is not so focused right now.


----------



## Suula

Gail DSouza said:


> Suula, your scarf is so beautiful!!
> Why don't you post it in the Parade of Scarves too


Oh, thanks for the reminder! xx


----------



## EllenBowsher

I did that a couple of times and frogged back 6 rows twice until I started using 6 row markers. Knitting and watching TV is my downfall. It was hard for me to see an error until I knitted a few more rows each time. Staring at the stitch pattern finally focused me. Yes, I do use a row clicker 

The pattern is so easy but still needs focus. I will knit more of this one  :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Unfortunately KatKarma I have only blocked wool or heavily wool blends. The only thing I can suggest is to try it. That really doesn't answer your question I know.

Does anyone out here have an answer to KatKarma's dilemna with blocking the Paton Metalic yarn?


katkarma said:


> I am struggling with a TERRIBLE yarn, which I don't even consider yarn!!! Its Patons Metallic. I caved in Michaels a couple weeks ago and bought two colors of it after seeing a really pretty crocheted pattern for a hat made with it. Its awful!!!! Splits and pours out this awful fuzz when it does which doesn't even match the color!
> 
> Anyway....I made the hats and they turned out nice although I nearly pulled all my hair out!!! I had two skeins left so joined this workshop and am making the ZigZag scarf to match the hats. So far it seems like a good pattern match for the crocheted hats as they are done in a wavy stitch. My question is can I block this sort of 'yarn'!!! Its 63%nylon, 28%acrylic and 9%wool. I know I can't steam block it or it will melt, but will it hold a wet blocking?????? It will look better if I stretch it widthwise!
> 
> Thanks for the help and the very nice patterns....
> 
> Noreen


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is one of the nice things about these workshops in general Elaine 1. Even after they close you can go to them andd get information. Most of the teachers also don't mind you PMing them if you have a question. 


elaine_1 said:


> still going with my Zig Zag scarf, thought I had followed the pattern right but on closer inspection I think I may have done a row wrong, ah well its just practise and Im still not a hundred percent sure it is wrong, so on I go, I have made the thinner one this time because I had to frog it last time, and I want to make a start on the next one, but thoroughly enjoying my first class.


----------



## phonelady58

I'm in also. Have made the first scarf but looking forward to the others


----------



## katkarma

Gweniepooh said:


> Unfortunately KatKarma I have only blocked wool or heavily wool blends. The only thing I can suggest is to try it. That really doesn't answer your question I know.
> 
> Does anyone out here have an answer to KatKarma's dilemna with blocking the Paton Metalic yarn?


Thanks Qwen......I got really perturbed with this 'yarn' and decided to make the scarf into a cowl and be done with it. I don't think it needs blocking.....what do you think??

Noreen


----------



## Suula

katkarma said:


> Thanks Qwen......I got really perturbed with this 'yarn' and decided to make the scarf into a cowl and be done with it. I don't think it needs blocking.....what do you think??
> 
> Noreen


Lovely work and I do not think it needs blocked xx


----------



## Gweniepooh

I think it looks great. I wouldn't block it. I like cowls kind of long myself and so do my DDs. Worn either way will be attractive. Love the matching hat too.

Apologize for not responding sooner...I've been having browser problems all morning and have been trying to fix my computer. 
Grrrrrrr.



katkarma said:


> Thanks Qwen......I got really perturbed with this 'yarn' and decided to make the scarf into a cowl and be done with it. I don't think it needs blocking.....what do you think??
> 
> Noreen


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey folks. Just wanted to remind you to please post your pictures in the Parade of Scarves..

The workshop will be closing by the coming weekend. Don't let this stop you from completing any of the scarves or to feel rushed. The workshop will always be there to refer to.

I've really enjoyed doing this workshop with you and hope you have also gained from it. Hugs!


----------



## jmai5421

Thanks Gwen
I enjoyed the workshop. too. I am still working on my scarves. I want to make all three. I will post them on the parade when I am finished.


----------



## Marylou12

Hi, I'm working on the Bow Knot scarf and this is new to me. 
I'm down to where I would close the slot and inc. stitches. I just can't wrap my head around how to do the knitting alternately from each needle and inc. 1 stitch and how there would be 2 stitches left on each needle. They would all be going to the front needle, not bound off.
It's probably easy-peasy, but I'm just not seeing it.
I hope you can help me Please!


----------



## jangmb

I am over half way on my bow tie scarf - I am quite happy with it. I plan on doing all of your scarves when I can, what great gifts! Thank you, Gwen for sharing these patterns and your skills as a teacher. I am thoroughly enjoying your workshop.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marylou give me just a second and I'll see what I can do to help you.


Marylou12 said:


> Hi, I'm working on the Bow Knot scarf and this is new to me.
> I'm down to where I would close the slot and inc. stitches. I just can't wrap my head around how to do the knitting alternately from each needle and inc. 1 stitch and how there would be 2 stitches left on each needle. They would all be going to the front needle, not bound off.
> It's probably easy-peasy, but I'm just not seeing it.
> I hope you can help me Please!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marylou give me just a second and I'll see what I can do to help you.


Marylou12 said:


> Hi, I'm working on the Bow Knot scarf and this is new to me.
> I'm down to where I would close the slot and inc. stitches. I just can't wrap my head around how to do the knitting alternately from each needle and inc. 1 stitch and how there would be 2 stitches left on each needle. They would all be going to the front needle, not bound off.
> It's probably easy-peasy, but I'm just not seeing it.
> I hope you can help me Please!


Okay, I'm back....as you hold the frontneedle that has stitches AND the stitch holder/spare need take the other needle and slip as to knit through the the next stitch and then through the stitch on the stitch holder ...picture one needle through both stitches and then knit them together. 
Then you alternate knitting a single stitch from the first needle completely and then knit a single stitch from the holder...does this make sense?

Give me about 15 minutes and I can take photos of this example and post if it will help you.

How to close the slot on the Bow-Tuck Scarf
EDIT: Follow the pictures in order below reading the caption (I have intentionally used two colors so you can see better what I'm doing)...when you have two stitches left on the front needle and 2 stitches on the holder/spare needle then repeat picture one knitting together one from the front with one from the holder/spare needle. Do this twice.

Hope this helped.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Can't wait to see your scarf Jangmb! Glad you've enjoyed the workshop.


jangmb said:


> I am over half way on my bow tie scarf - I am quite happy with it. I plan on doing all of your scarves when I can, what great gifts! Thank you, Gwen for sharing these patterns and your skills as a teacher. I am thoroughly enjoying your workshop.


----------



## Marylou12

Oh, I think I see. I have all the stitches on 2 needles, not a needle and stitch holder and was trying to figure out to get them together using just the 2 needles....not a 3rd! LOL!! I think I get it now. 
I have an appt. at 530 p and can't work on it now. I will try it when I get back.
Thanks loads


----------



## Gweniepooh

Don't hesitate to ask anytime...even after the workshop is "closed" this weekend feel free to PM me. That goes for anyone!

quote=Marylou12]Oh, I think I see. I have all the stitches on 2 needles, not a needle and stitch holder and was trying to figure out to get them together using just the 2 needles....not a 3rd! LOL!! I think I get it now. 
I have an appt. at 530 p and can't work on it now. I will try it when I get back.
Thanks loads[/quote]


----------



## Patches39

Half way through the shades of winter SCRAF, oh I love it cables are easy and it looks good will post it as soon as I'm done. Will be doing the zigzag SCRAF next. I can not thank you enough, for this workshop, again you hav taken me out of my comfort zone,  I just can not thank you enough, you are a great teacher, your instruction are clear and understandable. Love sitting under you Sis. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Glennys 2

I hae finished the zig zag scarf and the lacy bow tie scarf and part way through the shades of winter scarf. Thank goodness I have plenty of the yarn I had planned to do it in. Will try to post pictures after I am done if I can figure out how to do it.


----------



## Gail DSouza

Thank you Gwenn for a most enjoyable workshop!!
I am still working on the other two scarves which are so lovely too!!
The Bow Tie scarf has so many other possibilities too, which I am going to enjoy trying!!
Thanks once again!


----------



## dorfor

Thank you Gwen for a most enjoyable workshop - my first. I've almost finished the zigzag and still working on the other - darker colour has made it a daylight project. All the patterns are great and very adaptable for other projects. I plan on trying the cable and lace on a bag in chunky yarn.
Thanks again
Doreen


----------



## JeanJean

I'm back. Finished the bow tie scarf. However, I used 50 g of bulky knit yarn, and it wasn't enough to finish the scarf. BUT I did learn all the important new things I wanted to learn. I will be ripping this scarf, and will make another using a nicer yarn. Thanks for all the instructions online, and while I will be finishing later than most others, I am excited to do each scarf and learn how to do these new things.


----------



## Gweniepooh

To all you folks thank YOU for the kind feedback. This was my first workshop to teach and I enjoyed trying to help. (can you tell I'm a retired classroom teacher...LOL) If ANYONE need any help after the workshop closes feel free to PM me and if needed I'll send you my email address so I can even send you my email address. If you have skype on your computer you can also look me up under gwensettle...I've helped Marianne818 before using skype as she also has helped me that way. Happy knitting!


----------



## jobikki

Thank you for a wonderful workshop. You are a very good instructor and you have a very nice personality.
Please, do not stop with this one, teach us more in a very near future!


----------



## Suula

Gweniepooh said:


> To all you folks thank YOU for the kind feedback. This was my first workshop to teach and I enjoyed trying to help. (can you tell I'm a retired classroom teacher...LOL) If ANYONE need any help after the workshop closes feel free to PM me and if needed I'll send you my email address so I can even send you my email address. If you have skype on your computer you can also look me up under gwensettle...I've helped Marianne818 before using skype as she also has helped me that way. Happy knitting!


It has been a lot of fun doing these scarves and thanks for all the guidance and encouragement, I hope that you do more workshops xx

:thumbup:


----------



## lsdlong

Finished my bow tie scarf and been trying to post picture for days now. Going to do the Winter one next. keeps putting my picture attachment next to browse button rather than in the white box. anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## lsdlong

trying one more time.


----------



## Suula

Lovely scarf and I also love the colour xx


----------



## jangmb

Congrats,Isdlong. Thanks for sharing your great scarf, nice color, great work.


----------



## jmai5421

Beautiful bow-tuck scarf.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is just how it is done. If you hit send it will show up...if you hit preview it will let you see it but then deletes it and it won't show up...crazy huh...


lsdlong said:


> Finished my bow tie scarf and been trying to post picture for days now. Going to do the Winter one next. keeps putting my picture attachment next to browse button rather than in the white box. anyone know what's up with that?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh my, it is excellent! Do try and post it in the parade. Can't wait to see your Shades of Winter scarf. What color will you be doing it in?


lsdlong said:


> trying one more time.


----------



## Gweniepooh

See I liked it so much I double posted my comments!


lsdlong said:


> trying one more time.


 :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol:


----------



## lsdlong

Plan on doing it in a stainless steel gray. Maybe a week before I can start though have to travel out of town to see grandchildren. Thanks for the workshop, positive comments, and encouragement.


----------



## lsdlong

How do I post to the parade?


----------



## Designer1234

*HERE IS THE LINK FOR THE PARADE

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-190983-1.html*

Go there and put in your pictures. we also want you to put them here too!

once you have put in your picture you might want to mention your thoughts about the workshop. This is a very nice workshop and thework is outstanding! Good job.

I will close it on the weekend as Gwen mentioned.


----------



## Designer1234

Gweniepooh said:


> See I liked it so much I double posted my comments!
> :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol:


If she can email me her picture I will put it in for her.

*or, follow the directions I am writing here now.

click on quick reply. type in a message- meanwhile pull a picture of your scarf onto your desk top. then click below on choose file: a window will open - make sure it is clicked on desktop at the top - this will show everything that is on your desk top. click on the jpg picture that is included in the list of topics on your desk top. once you have put in the 'choose file' then click on send*.

Or: _ you can see a window at the bottom it says 
Add attachment - then the choose file will show up and do it exactly what I have said above. Hope this helps_.


----------



## jmai5421

Just finished my zigzag scarf. I will post a picture tomorrow and get started on Shades of winter. 
Thanks so much for all the fun scarf patterns. This one will go to charity. One can only use so many scarves.


----------



## Gweniepooh

jmai5421 said:


> Just finished my zigzag scarf. I will post a picture tomorrow and get started on Shades of winter.
> Thanks so much for all the fun scarf patterns. This one will go to charity. One can only use so many scarves.


I look forward to seeing the picture of it. Please be sure to post it in the parade as well as here. Shirley has given the link to it in a post above this one.


----------



## jangmb

Finished bow tie scarf. I did not have worsted or #4 weight for this so used bulky. Love the pattern and will get impeccable to make more. Thanks for a great workshop Gwen and Shirley. I appreciate all of your hard work.


----------



## Suula

That is lovely, the colours work very well together xx


----------



## Gweniepooh

I absolutely LOVE the yarn you used. You've done a magnificent job.


jangmb said:


> Finished bow tie scarf. I did not have worsted or #4 weight for this so used bulky. Love the pattern and will get impeccable to make more. Thanks for a great workshop Gwen and Shirley. I appreciate all of your hard work.


*I am posting aghog's bow tie scarf here* - it is also in the Parade, Designer -- great job.


----------



## Designer1234

*THIS WORKSHOP IS NOW CLOSED*!

I want to thank Gwen and all the students for a wonderful workshop;.

_The workshop will be closed and locked (no posts ) but available to all KP members permanently. We hope you will come here and read all the information , - you are welcome to refer to it, copy any information that you need. We just ask that you keep it in Knitting Paradise, as it is offered to our members as a service_.

Don't forget to go to the Parade and check out all the wonderful work done by our students. For those students who are still working on their scarves, please post pictures of your finished project when you are able. see the link for the Parade.

Once again thanks to you all. Designer1234, prismaticr and nrc1940 workshop coordianators.


----------



## prismaticr

Topic is now closed. For additional information not found on these pages. please try and private message (pm) the listed teacher.

Thank you and happy knitting/crocheting!


----------

